# Καταλανοί (Αραγωνέζοι) στην Ακρόπολη



## Earion (Apr 19, 2010)

Γράφει στο χθεσινό ΒΗΜΑ (Κυριακή 18 Απριλίου 2010) η καλή κατά τα άλλα δημοσιογράφος Μαρία Θερμού, που κάνει ρεπορτάζ με αρχαιολογικά θέματα:

*ΥΠΕΡΒΑΣΕΙΣ* 
*Πατήστε φρένο* 

.....Πόσοι και πόσοι δεν έχουν γράψει για την Ακρόπολη... Για το καταπληκτικό της κάστρο, για τα μνημεία της, για τα ονειρεμένα ηλιοβασιλέματα (γεμάτα αναμνήσεις ή όχι), για νύχτες που κάποιοι κάποτε πέρασαν κρυφά μέσα στο κάστρο, ακόμη και για ρομαντικούς αυτόχειρες... Ποιήματα, μυθιστορήματα, απομνημονεύματα, έρευνες και μελέτες, σενάρια και ό,τι άλλο μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς!
.....Αδυνατώ να κατανοήσω ως εκ τούτου γιατί το γεγονός ότι ο Πέτρος Δ΄ της Αραγωνίας, ο οποίος επισκεφθείς την Ακρόπολη στις 11 Σεπτεμβρίου 1380 έπλεξε το εγκώμιο του κάστρου, θα πρέπει να «καταγραφεί» επάνω σε αυτό! Εξι αιώνες μετά τη συγκεκριμένη επίσκεψη --ας σημειωθεί ότι εκείνη την εποχή η Ακρόπολη είχε αποκτήσει φράγκικους πύργους και πρόσθετες οχυρώσεις-- το ισπανικό Ινστιτούτο Θερβάντες θέλησε να τιμήσει τη μνήμη τού εξ Αραγωνίας πρίγκιπα και τον θαυμασμό του για το κάστρο με σχετική πινακίδα, η οποία, όπως αποφασίστηκε από το Κεντρικό Αρχαιολογικό Συμβούλιο, θα τοποθετηθεί στη γνωστή Πύλη Μπελέ. Και στις δύο γλώσσες της Ισπανίας μάλιστα: ισπανικά και καταλανικά. Κατόπιν αυτού, θα μπορούσε να αναμένει κανείς ανάλογες ταμπέλες στα γαλλικά, στα γερμανικά, στα αγγλικά... Το πράγμα είναι γελοίο. 
.....Φίλοι καλοί οι Ισπανοί, αλλά κάποιος εκεί στο ΥΠΠΟΤ θα πρέπει να βάζει πού και πού κανένα φρένο. ​
Το δικό μου σχόλιο:
Τα σφιχτά χρονικά όρια της δημοσιογραφικής δουλειάς και οι απαιτήσεις να γεμίσει η σελίδα της εφημερίδας με υλικό δεν είναι επαρκής δικαιολογία για βιασύνες και προχειρότητες. Η δημοσιογράφος όφειλε να γνωρίζει καταρχήν από την ιστορία ότι:
.....•	ο αναφερόμενος Πέτρος Δ΄ της Αραγωνίας ήταν βασιλιάς (βασίλεψε 1336–1387) και όχι απλός πρίγκιπας
.....•	δεν επισκέφθηκε ο ίδιος την Αθήνα και την Ακρόπολη, την αναφέρει όμως σε έγγραφό του (θα εξηγήσω αμέσως γιατί αυτό θεωρείται σημαντικό)
.....•	είχε κάθε λόγο να μιλά για την Ακρόπολη γιατί ήταν επικυρίαρχος της Αθήνας, αλλά και της Θήβας, ακόμη και της Υπάτης (που τότε λεγόταν Νέαι Πάτραι). Τα μέρη αυτά αποτελούσαν το Δουκάτο της Αθήνας και των Νέων Πατρών (μιλάμε για την εποχή της Φραγκοκρατίας), που το κατέκτησε και το κυβερνούσε μια εταιρεία μισθοφόρων ποικίλης εθνοτικής προέλευσης με το κοινό όνομα Αλμουγάβαροι, οι περισσότεροι από τους οποίους ήταν υπήκοοι του στέμματος της Αραγωνίας και γι’ αυτό, όταν θέλησαν να αποκτήσουν διεθνή οντότητα ως κράτος, ζήτησαν να κάνουν τον Πέτρο επικυρίαρχό τους. (Συνοψίζω καταστρέφοντας το νόημα, αλλά δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ· είναι μια ιστορία τρομερά ενδιαφέρουσα και όχι πολύ γνωστή στο ελληνικό κοινό, αρμοδιότητας Ρογέριου να την αναπτύξει).

Ποιος ήταν ο δεσμός του με την Ακρόπολη; Το ότι την αναφέρει σε έγγραφό του με θαυμασμό, ως εξής: «Το αναφερόμενο κάστρο είναι το κόσμημα το πλέον σπουδαίον το υπάρχον ανά την Υφήλιον και τοσούτον μάλλον καθόσον άπαντες οι ζώντες Χριστιανοί Βασιλείς δεν θα ηδύναντο εις την κατασκευήν παρομοίου τινός», ρήση που θεωρήθηκε από ενθουσιώδεις ιστορικούς ως η πρώτη μετά την Αρχαιότητα αναφορά που δίνει έμφαση στην Ακρόπολη ως μνημείο, ως καλλιτέχνημα (αν όντως έτσι έχει το πράγμα), δείγμα δηλαδή του ότι η Ευρώπη βγαίνει σιγά σιγά από το πνευματικό σκότος του Μεσαίωνα και είναι σε θέση να εκτιμήσει κάτι με κριτήρια καλαισθησίας.

Αλλά η υπόθεση έχει και άλλη διάσταση, σημερινή, από το διεθνές ρεπορτάζ. Η κυβέρνηση της Καταλωνίας (που έχει αυξημένη αυτονομία), σε μια απόπειρα να ασκήσει «πολιτιστική» εξωτερική πολιτική, επιχειρεί να συνάψει δεσμούς με τον ελληνικό χώρο και ξεκινά με την προσπάθεια να αποκαταστήσει το όνομα των Καταλανών που έχει στιγματιστεί από τη ληστρική συμπεριφορά τους (έχουν αφήσει κακό όνομα στη λαϊκή παράδοση). Η καταλανική κυβέρνηση λοιπόν *δίνει κονδύλια* σε μοναστήρια του Αγίου Όρους για προγράμματα ανοικοδόμησης.

Δε θα έπρεπε λοιπόν να τα έχει κανείς υπόψη όλα αυτά προτού αρχίσει τα (πνευματώδη; ) παράπονα.
Μη προτρεχέτω.


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 19, 2010)

Ακόμη ένα εξαιρετικό ποστ από τον φίλτατο Earion, με τον οποίο συμφωνούμε απολύτως επί της ουσίας. Επίσης, την πάσα την πήρα, αλλά μπορεί να αργήσω λίγο να σουτάρω στο αντίπαλο τέρμα.

Πάντως, η περίοδος αυτή προς το τέλος της κυριαρχίας της Καταλανικής Εταιρίας στην Αθήνα (και τη διεκδίκηση του Δουκάτου από τους Ναβαρραίους μισθοφόρους, αφενός, από τους Φλωρεντινούς τραπεζίτες Ατσαγιόλι, αφετέρου) είναι από τις πιο συναρπαστικές (κι έχει και κάμποσο Ρέντη, παρακαλούνται οι Ολυμπιακοί της παρέας να συνεισφέρουν;)). Νομίζω ότι ο Πέτρος Δ΄ της Αραγονίας έφερε κανονικότατα τον τίτλο του Δούκα των Αθηνών, έστω κι αν ποτέ δεν έπισκέφτηκε την Αττική (ούτε κατάφερε να βοηθήσει ουσιαστικά τους πατριώτες του κυρίους της Αθήνας: ένα χρόνο μετά τον θάνατο του Πέτρου η κυριαρχία του Δουκάτου πέρασε στα χέρια των Ατσαγιόλι).

Εννοείται ότι θα διαφωνήσω πέρα για πέρα με την παρατήρηση "η Ευρώπη βγαίνει σιγά σιγά από το πνευματικό σκότος του Μεσαίωνα και είναι σε θέση να εκτιμήσει κάτι με κριτήρια καλαισθησίας". Και θα αναρωτηθώ πόσο έμοιαζε το φρούριο της Ακρόπολης στα τέλη του 14ου αι. με την εικόνα που έχουμε εμείς σήμερα. Είναι ίσως μια ευκαιρία να υπενθυμιστεί η ύπαρξη του μεσαιωνικού πύργου της Ακρόπολης (ο οποίος στη μορφή που είναι γνωστή σε μας ήταν έργο των Ατσαγιόλι, άρα μεταγενέστερος από την εποχή των Καταλανών και) ο οποίος γκρεμίστηκε στα τέλη του 19ου αι. προκειμένου να μείνει "ασπίλωτη" η εικόνα της Ακρόπολης των κλασσικών χρόνων (η μάλλον της Ακρόπολης όπως νομίζουμε ότι ήταν κατά την Κλασσική Αρχαιότητα).


----------



## Earion (Apr 20, 2010)

Ρογέριε, η φράση μου αν όντως έτσι έχει το πράγμα έκρυβε αυτήν ακριβώς την επιφύλαξη. Εννοείται ότι δεν συμμερίζομαι την άποψη έτσι όπως την εκφέρουν ενθουσιώδεις ιστορικοί.


----------



## Costas (Apr 21, 2010)

Εγώ θα συμφωνήσω επί της ουσίας με τη δημοσιογράφο. Και επειδή δηλαδή ένας βασιλιάς έγραψε, ποιος ξέρει για ποιες πολιτικές σκοπιμότητες, ένα εγκωμιαστικό έγγραφο για ένα κάστρο που δεν είχε δει ποτέ του, πρέπει να υπάρξει σχετική μνεία στην πύλη Μπελέ; Γιατί να μη βάλουμε και την Προσευχή στην Ακρόπολη κλπ. κλπ., όπως σωστά λέει η δημοσιογράφος; Το επιχείρημα, επίσης, για τις διπλωματικές φιλοδοξίες της Καταλανικής κυβέρνησης και τα κονδύλια που δίνει για το Άγιον Όρος (απλά ή μπολνταρισμένα), με αφήνει παγερά αδιάφορο, άσε που μου θυμίζει Κόκα-Κόλα και λοιπούς Μεγάλους Χορηγούς. Καλοί οι χορηγοί, αλλά άμα είναι να καρφώνουμε κι από μια πινακίδα στην Πύλη Μπελέ, όχι. Ας καρφώσουν πινακίδα στη Μονή Βατοπεδίου, αν εκεί δίνουν λεφτά.

Βασικά, θα με ενδιέφερε να διαβάσω το σκεπτικό του ΚΑΣ. Μήπως θα 'πρεπε να αναρτά τα πρακτικά του στο διαδίκτυο, ακολουθώντας την τάση των ημερών;


----------

